# Snake river retrievers



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone on here done any business with them. I'm considering getting a dog from them. Just wondering if anyone has one of there dogs or knows someone that does.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

JLP said:


> Has anyone on here done any business with them. I'm considering getting a dog from them. Just wondering if anyone has one of there dogs or knows someone that does.


 Don't know Eli personally but have talked to him and he has sent me a few clients. Dogs I have trained from there have done well. I have a pup from there right now that Is a good little dog.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Steve would that be Mr Shakespeare aka bill. That is a good looking dog.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

No Bills my dog. The one I have from I have from Snake River is a 4 month old yellow female


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Steve sent you a PM


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my dog from him, she's a great dog. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

rlpenn said:


> I got my dog from him, she's a great dog. I sent you a PM.


 Awe cmon Renee that statement is flat out false. Your dog is AWESOME!


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve Shaver said:


> Awe cmon Renee that statement is flat out false. Your dog is AWESOME!


----------

